

Making maps with noise functions - carapace
http://www.redblobgames.com/maps/terrain-from-noise/

======
taejo
One thing this misses is how to make plateaus: it uses a power law to make
plains at zero altitude, but those end up getting flooded. Whereas real
geography has plains at sea-level, flat seabeds, high-altitude
steppes/prairies, etc.

~~~
a_e_k
There was a nice recent paper in JCGT that dealt with using noise to model
terrain. It does a nice job of creating gently rolling hills.

Modeling Real-World Terrain with Exponentially Distributed Noise
([http://jcgt.org/published/0004/02/01/](http://jcgt.org/published/0004/02/01/))

------
maxwelljoslyn
Red Blob Games (run by Amit P) is an invaluable resource for anyone wanting to
learn about making game maps, pathfinding, noise functions, and other related
concepts. I especially recommend his article on polygonal map generation. I
used his work on grids as a starting point for a hexagon-grid map generator
written in Haskell which my friend and I worked on this summer.

------
cognivore
Wow, that was really well done. I could follow along with the concepts and
code and near normal reading speed. I look forward to playing with those
ideas.

~~~
douche
Amit is very good. His site is an invaluable resource, I hope Stanford never
takes down his pages.

